# Those late night calls



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

There is no worse feeling in the world then getting a call from your kid in the middle of the night. The first things that pop into most parents minds are things like, are they sick, was there a accident, or are they in trouble, but not with us.
When my wife's phone started ringing at 12:50am, and she said it was her son, the first thing I said was, " I wonder how big it is."
He wasn't bleeding to death in a ditch, he wasn't going to jail, he had just caught a 30"+ trout and wanted us to call the weigh station to see if he could weigh it in. Well, there was someone still at the weight station and they said they would wait for us.
Unfortunately for him it only weighed 6lbs 11oz. He was heart broken to say the least. I think he was more upset about having to kill it for nothing and not being able to fish again until after midnight tonight, then he was about it not weighing enough.
Since he got bumped off the leader board he has been fishing non stop around the clock. This is the 4th trout over 27" he has caught in the last week, and he released them all but this one. I have never seen a kid so determined to accomplish something in my life.


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

I wish you could of been my step-dad back in the day.
Great for you and him. Thank you for all your posts.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

That boy, I swear I ain't never seen nothing like him.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow, that is really impressive. He is really on those trout for sure.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... Talk about a fishing machine!


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow, another nice fish! With his determination I would not bet against him, good luck!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

She was all spawned out. That fish would have been a couple of pounds heavier. 

That determination, together with the energy to back it up. Hard not to be a little envious. And he's obviously been taught well. I won't be surprised if he's back on top of the leader board before it's all said and done.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That and the higher metabolism of summer takes a toll on their weight. 

Great to see him passionate about winning.. that will go a long way in life.


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Just bought a cheap mechanical scale so I could have a close idea on weight of any biguns I might catch. $5

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice! Way to go! Reminds me of me before I stopped caring about chasing the big ones!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! Just wow.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's another pic before he cleaned it that shows how skinny it really was. Just for the record, he caught it on live shad under a cork.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Boga grip*

Nice fish. I'd highly recommend a fifteen lb. boga as a requirement. I keep mine with me at all times, that way, weight the fish right on the spot and know for-sure. They are a little pricey, but it's for a worthy cause.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

c hook said:


> Nice fish. I'd highly recommend a fifteen lb. boga as a requirement. I keep mine with me at all times, that way, weight the fish right on the spot and know for-sure. They are a little pricey, but it's for a worthy cause.


I just bought him a 15# boga 2 weeks ago, the boga with the fancy float was almost $150. The boga said 7 1/2#, but their supposedly certified scale at the weigh station said 6.11#, one of them is wrong and I don't think it's the boga. When he measured it on the check-it stick the next morning it was 31 1/4", even skinny it should have weighed over 7#.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a skinny 28 that went just under 7. Sure seems like this one was over that. Well maybe its a setup for the super toad.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

In addition to that fine catch - when a young man is fishing, he won't be getting to "trouble" that seem to afflict so many thee days.


Well done.




TWG :brew2:


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice post as always! That is a stud of a trout!


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Mid Coast?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHoncho (Jul 24, 2017)

Congrats to him. I'm pretty sure I met him this past Saturday. He stopped by my shop to buy some lures.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish! WTG on helping raise him right. I know me and a buddy spent all our free time in high school hunting and fishing. We just laughed at the guys that wanted to chase girls or beer/drugs etc. 

I'm just lucky I didn't meet a girl that liked to fish, or I would have been dead meat!!!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I also had a 28.5" skinny trout and it weighed almost 7#. I don't think it could have been much skinnier, so surely his was more than 7#.


----------



## baglimit (Jul 12, 2018)

Nice fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

